# MN Golden Retriever Master Hunter Stud



## Linda4008 (Nov 17, 2015)

* HR Top Flight Lightning from Olympus MH,CD,RN,BN,WCX *"Zeus" and *HR UH Old Oaks Highland Hunter SH,WC *"Hunter". Both of my boys are AKC and UKC registered and have great pedigrees. My boys are handled and trained by me an amateur and work full time, also they are trained in Minnesota, no trips down south in the winter, so they are very trainable. Zeus is out of a AFC and Hunter is out of a National Danish Field Champion. They have the great golden personality and are hard workers. Contact me about more information about my boys. Go to my website for photos and clearance information.

*Big News: Zeus is the Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club 2015 "Field Dog of the Year". *
 Linda Kiey 

E-Mail [email protected] 

Home: 651-774-2237 Cell: 651-485-6615 

Web site http://www.autumngoldretrievers.com

Pedigrees:
Zeus http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=495171

Hunter http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=210161


----------

